# Jackson Manor Xmas Light Flicker Method (New page, revamped)



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

I have redone the page with our Xmas Light Flicker Method. It now has a new URL so update your bookmarks.

http://www.jacksonmanor.net/blog/?page_id=72

Changes:
- Some new insight after the years.
- Refined navigation on the page
- Method for extending the lights added
- Diagram for extension method
- Comment Section (please post)

Thank you,
Travis Jackson
Jackson Manor


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I like your method of flicker and have referenced it several times. Bought some flicker lightt last Christmas so I could try i out.


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

how did it work out for you?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice write up...Thank you!

Oh and 113 bucks for a dimmer box? No wonder movies cost so much to make!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

JacksonManor said:


> how did it work out for you?


Have not tried it yet, I just made sure to buy the right kind of lightsin December


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice write up...Thank you!
> 
> Oh and 113 bucks for a dimmer box? No wonder movies cost so much to make!


lol, you have no idea. I have been a graphic designer in the industry for a few years now, and have seen propmasters spend thousands on some cereal boxes or newspapers. Granted they are all Non-Discript and with out copyright infringment, which is what makes the expensive.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So with your 3 Wax electric candles you actually have 1 strand of 35 lights 6-7 twinkly bulbs in that strand? I'm assuming one bulb for each candle and 3-4 along with the additional 20+ bulbs.

Is this where the splicing in the speaker wire comes in so that you can seperate the bulbs from the strand?


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

joker said:


> So with your 3 Wax electric candles you actually have 1 strand of 35 lights 6-7 twinkly bulbs in that strand? I'm assuming one bulb for each candle and 3-4 along with the additional 20+ bulbs.
> 
> Is this where the splicing in the speaker wire comes in so that you can seperate the bulbs from the strand?


You have brought up a good point that I forgot to mention in my page.

All the "normal" bulbs in the strand will pulse the same. So when you have serveral candles in one area I would suggest setting up 3 or more strands and mixing the candles around. Does this make sense? So if three candles are right next to each other and on the same strand it is very noticable.

Like this: (one of my early test videos)





"and 3-4 along with the additional 20+ bulbs." I didn't understand this line.

but yes I use the speaker wire so I can have my candles some distance from the strands.

I hope this helps and clarifies a bit.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The 3-4 with additional bulbs was in regards to the additional twinkly bulbs not used in the candles.

So how many bulbs per candle? Is it possible to use X number of bulbs for Y number of candles without the need for the additional strand of lights?


----------



## JacksonManor (Jun 27, 2007)

I use 1 bulb per candle. In this video, there is 1 bulb per candle and 2 strands. You will notice they have different flicker patterns. The unused "normal" bulbs are hidden away with the twinkle bulbs.






I guess you could use maybe up to 3 bulbs in one candle but each bulb would need it's own strand, otherwise you would have no benefit over 1 bulb.

In this video there are 3 LED's positioned at different heights to give the "dancing flame" look. This is a more expensive method, consisting of hacking an existing LED candle. I am working on a tutorial for this now and should be done some time this week.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job on the 3 LED light version.....looks very realistic!


----------

